# Snapped saddle retention bolt?!



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

So, I'm changing the saddle on my wife's P2 and tightening the mounting bolt with a torque wrench set to the 12Nm recommended in the manual and well before I even get close to the specified torque, the frikkin' bolt snaps in half! Has anyone else had this issue with Cervelo hardware? Defective bolt? Badly calibrated wrench?


----------



## sadisticnoob (Dec 6, 2009)

never ever used a torque wrench before. even so torque wrench may be out of calibration


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

*S5 bolt snapped*

Happened to me on my wife's S5. Went to 12nm (which by the way is the typical max for an M6 bolt). Got very quick warranty response from Cervelo, and now go to no more than 10nm, and it holds just fine. Don't go to the max unless it slips. BTW, the Cervelo manual doesn't call 12 nm the max, it says thats the setting. Lesson learned.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Good to know. I got a bolt from my LBS and tightened by hand until it was quite tight and she the saddle wouldn't move. Didn't realize torques in the manual were max rather than recommended. Will stick with 10 at the most.


----------

